# How do I contact Mr. T?



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

So, I have an idea for a shirt. It involves Mr T and his "I pity the fool" saying. I am pretty certain of myself that he would be ok with the shirt, but I know that the saying is trademarked and I'd like to go about making it the correct way. 

This may seem silly, but how do I contact him? Is there a simple process to contact the owners of trademarked sayings and whatnot?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Contacting him may be simple. But getting the rights to use his name, likeness and registered trademark will probably require negotiating a licensing agreement. You may have to pay upfront fees plus royalties. And you may need to have established production and distribution capabilities already in place. If you have an IMDB account, I believe you can get contact info there. If not, try Googling "celebrity addresses." You may only find info for his agent or rep, but that's probably better for licensing opportunities anyway.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I would have a percentage of profit he will be making I highly doubt he is gonna be ok with not making money. He tried suing the directors for the A team character that he played years ago cause it was his name.


----------

